# Gear covers



## macher (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 101.07402 12 x 36.  The leftmost pulley and the bull gear are rubbing on the two gear covers.  The part numbers on the covers are 10D-246 and 10D-247.  Are these the correct covers for the 12 inch lathe?

Dave Nelson.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 21, 2013)

Nelson,

Well, that's a good question.  According to the parts list on Sears Parts Direct, yes.  And likewise the 101.07403 parts list on Parts Direct.  However, according to an early 50's Sears illustrated parts manual on the 101.07403 (copy in Downloads), no.  It only shows the L6-724 Spindle Belt Guard, which also covers the back gears.  And the 1939 Sears Power Tools catalog shows the 101.07402 with the full guard.  Do you have the L6-724 guard?  If you do, I really don't see why you would need the individual gear guards. Judging from the illustrated parts manual, it would be my guess that at some time prior to its being printed, Atlas dropped the individual guards.  But judging from the very poor quality of the single spread-out parts photograph, the parts list on Parts Direct probably dates from about 1940.  Both of the Parts Direct parts lists also show the L6-724 and its L6-721 mounting bracket.

I recall sometime last year or year before last someone on the Yahoo list asking whether anyone knew what these unused tapped holes were in the top surface of his 101.07403 headstock.  

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 21, 2013)

The L6-724 is only used with horizontal countershaft while the 10D-246 and 247 are used with the vertical countershaft setup. 

I had that scraping sound on mine as well. With a bit of moving the bull gear over on the shaft, mind the set screw, and moving 10A-89 collar to the right to push the 990-359 pulley to the right to fit properly beside the bull gear took care of the problem. What happens is the pulley tends to move a bit over time if the countershaft pulley (10-80) is not directly opposite the spindle pulley. I had to tweak this a couple of times over the yrs I had mine. The set screws seemed to loosen on the collar and bull gear due to the Bullgear and spindle being soft, that is my guess anyways. Based upon all the marks on the spindle I found when I had it apart to service the bushings for the pulley this was a problem for the previous owner(s) as well.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 21, 2013)

Pierre,

We're talking about a 12".  There is no such thing as a vertical countershaft 12".

A suprisingly large number of 9, 10D and 10F parts are used in the 12" models up through 1956.  And some through 1981.

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 21, 2013)

The strange thing is that when they added the L6-18 short guard to the top of the 101.07383, they dropped the two individual back gear guards.

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 21, 2013)

Oops 10 does not equal 12! Unless it is new math thing.
Pierre


----------



## macher (Feb 22, 2013)

The covers came with the lathe, but they were not attached and they are grey, where the rest of the lathe is Blue.  I understand that this particular model was made from late 1938 to early 1939.  I checked the sears parts list and the part numbers listed there are the same as the part numbers on the castings I have.  So it would appear that the solution is to adjust the position of the gears and pulleys.  I would like to paint the guards the correct color.  Where can I get the blue paint?

Dave Nelson.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I was confused a bit due to the parts diagram showing the covers that I had on my 10". 

Have to take either painted part or peel off a chip to match.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 23, 2013)

Dave,

Personally, I would just remove them as unnecessary.  As Atlas did immediately on the 101.07383 and eventually did on the 101.07403.  But if you don't want to do that, as Pierre said, take the original part with the best looking paint to some place like Sherwin Williams and ask them for a match.  Unfortunately, Clausing does not have original colors of paint available (I already asked).  They also don't know why Atlas painted the machines blue for a few years before going back to the more appropriate gray.

Robert D.


----------



## macher (Feb 23, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Dave,
> 
> Personally, I would just remove them as unnecessary.  As Atlas did immediately on the 101.07383 and eventually did on the 101.07403.  But if you don't want to do that, as Pierre said, take the original part with the best looking paint to some place like Sherwin Williams and ask them for a match.  Unfortunately, Clausing does not have original colors of paint available (I already asked).  They also don't know why Atlas painted the machines blue for a few years before going back to the more appropriate gray.
> 
> Robert D.



I would, but my wife makes fun of the oil stripe on my hair and face.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 23, 2013)

Dave,

Don't you have the full cover?  I asked earlier whether you had the L6-724.

Robert D.


----------



## macher (Feb 24, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Dave,
> 
> Don't you have the full cover?  I asked earlier whether you had the L6-724.
> 
> Robert D.



No, when I purchased the lathe only the two partial covers were with it.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 25, 2013)

OK.  Then I understand how your wife must have gotten her chuckle. ) If you decide to try to find a full cover, look for one for 101.07403.  Same cover but much more likely to be listed that way.

Robert D.


----------



## macher (Mar 1, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Then I understand how your wife must have gotten her chuckle. ) If you decide to try to find a full cover, look for one for 101.07403.  Same cover but much more likely to be listed that way.
> 
> Robert D.



I went through the belt train and tightened all the nuts.  When I put the gear covers back on I noticed the hole for the number 10 screw in the rear of the cover was oversized.  I held the right side cover as far to the right as possible when I tightened it.  The left side cover also had an oversize hole and I held the cover to the left.  When I flipped the switch and the lathe started there was no noise.

Dave.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good fix.  No noise and no slung oil.

Robert D.


----------

